

The modern 'post' relationship - tmsh
http://www.boston.com/lifestyle/relationships/articles/2010/02/04/posting_on_facebook_a_new_relationship_issue/

======
kscaldef
> ‘‘It’s nice to know the lies are still coming,’’ read one post. ‘‘Is it
> really worth it?’’ read another.

The relationship issue here has nothing to do with differing opinions on
privacy, it's that someone is being passive-aggressive.

